# Such thing as healthy appetizer?



## legend_018 (Jul 24, 2008)

going to a small runion cookout with some friends I grew with. Most of them are on a diet and it's been requested that we have a healthy cookout. I think the main meal will be grilled chicken. I was wondering if there are any healthy but very yummy appetizer that I can make?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## deelady (Jul 24, 2008)

I made these great little apps on decorative toothpicks of mozzarella balls and fresh basil leaves threaded onto the toothpicks with balsamic vinegar,extra virgin olive oil, mixed and drizzled on top.then seasoned with a dash of salt and pepper. Healthy and they were gone in minutes!


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2008)

There are so many! A thread a while back was talking about stuffing things - I think it's fun to stuff things, like deviled eggs, or even stuffing cocktail tomatoes or black olives. Cute food, tastes good, not bad for you.

Also, fresh fruit on skewers is always a welcome site. Adults and kids both love them, and they're pretty to look at too.


----------



## QSis (Jul 24, 2008)

This is delicious!  Serve with store-bought or homemade toasted pita chips!

Recipes : Roasted Eggplant Spread : Food Network

I added a little more garlic.  So good, you want to sit and eat a bowl of it with a spoon!

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 24, 2008)

Any grilled fruit, pineapple, bananas, peaches are healthy, have natural sugars that caramelize nicely.
You could serve with smoked cheeses. Or pineapple shish kabobs with shrimp. Melon, not grilled, with procuitto.Grilled shrimp served with a mango, tomato, onion salsa. Grilled clams with oil/lemon/garlic sauce on top.
YOU GET MY IDEA. Fruit, or veggies, or seafood appys are all healthy, light and tasty. And the grill is going to be on anyway. Use what you have.
​


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 24, 2008)

You could do caramelized pears with blue cheese


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 24, 2008)

well my mom just gave me some huge zucchini's from her garden and I just so happen to come across a recipe called...
"Zuke-a-mole" aka Summer Squash "Guacamole"
It's a dip that you dip what ever in. Now wonder what is healthy to dip them in, maybe those little pita chips. If I decide to make them that is.


----------



## Dina (Jul 24, 2008)

Shrimp skewers, low fat cheese cubes and low sodium cubed turkey, chicken, ham, or fat free cream cheese bar topped with raspberry chipotle sauce and a side of whole wheat crackers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

If you cut your bread really thin and grill it then Bruschetta is VERY healthy.

You can also find some pasta shells made with the "better for you" grains, cook them, and serve cold with the bruschetta mix stuffed in the shells.  

Just know that tomatoes can go VERY bad if they get too hot from sitting in the sun.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2008)

Cut cucumbers into sections then hollow them out and fill with something tasty  like a mix of smoked salmon and dill mixed with a little low fat cream cheese..these will be small bites thus less calories, yet tasty.Just about any filling would work. A tray of celery cut into small pieces and stuffed with cream cheese mixed with pineapple or blue cheese... 

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

cj, cj, cj!!!!!!!!!!!  That reminds me of something I saw - don't remember where or when or even if this is exactly what I saw but this is the idea anyway   Cut the cucumbers in say 1" lengths.  Scoop down just a bit leaving some in the bottom - you are more or less creating a bowl.  Fill with gazpacho - - - - it needs to be eaten in one bite so keep that in mind when buying the cucumbers - or you can drink it out then eat the cuke.


----------



## blissful (Jul 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> cj, cj, cj!!!!!!!!!!! That reminds me of something I saw - don't remember where or when or even if this is exactly what I saw but this is the idea anyway  Cut the cucumbers in say 1" lengths. Scoop down just a bit leaving some in the bottom - you are more or less creating a bowl. Fill with gazpacho - - - - it needs to be eaten in one bite so keep that in mind when buying the cucumbers - or you can drink it out then eat the cuke.


 
That is just the cutest idea, I love it.
I'm thinking this would be good too, to use zuchinni for the cups.
Maybe thin slices of roasted tomato flavored toasts (small diameter), a little guacamole on it (the glue between the toasts and the cups), and top with the cups of gazpacho then hang a chive flower out of the top. Think small. A tiny cup of gazpacho and a toast and guacamole chaser. I think it might be better the other way with the toast and guacamole and then the cup of gazpacho as the chaser.
Ground olives (black) with walnuts and mayo would make a good substitute for the guacamole. (it will have more color contrast too)
Dang it now I'm going to have to try them, and time is short this next week. 
Thanks for the great idea. ~Blissful
(pesto chips, cup of shrimp ceviche, plain toast w/thin sliced tomato)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2008)

Bliss if it were me I'd be careful with zucchini cups..Unless they are very small you are apt to get a "raw" flavor from them which you wouldn't with cucumbers..If you  go ahead do try them first and see if the taste appeals to you.

kadesma


----------



## blissful (Jul 25, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Bliss if it were me I'd be careful with zucchini cups..Unless they are very small you are apt to get a "raw" flavor from them which you wouldn't with cucumbers..If you go ahead do try them first and see if the taste appeals to you.
> 
> kadesma


excellent point kadesma.......notes taken, I appreciate your comment.


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> cj, cj, cj!!!!!!!!!!!  That reminds me of something I saw - don't remember where or when or even if this is exactly what I saw but this is the idea anyway   Cut the cucumbers in say 1" lengths.  Scoop down just a bit leaving some in the bottom - you are more or less creating a bowl.


Gee....wasn't me, now was it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PS - mine was with cream cheese/fresh herbs & chopped red bell peppers on top. The little balls that I scooped out were too cute not to put on the plate.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 25, 2008)

olives, nuts, certain cheeses in moderation, various flat breads with whole grains, fruits, salsas can all be very tasty and reasonably healthy. Anyone can stuff their faces on health foods and get fat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

legend_018 said:


> well my mom just gave me some huge zucchini's from her garden and I just so happen to come across a recipe called...
> "Zuke-a-mole" aka Summer Squash "Guacamole"
> It's a dip that you dip what ever in. Now wonder what is healthy to dip them in, maybe those little pita chips. If I decide to make them that is.



Carrot and celery sticks, sliced bell peppers and cucumber slices make good dippers.

One of my favorite appetizers is tzatziki sauce with baked pita chips. Very healthy, since it's made with yogurt, cucumber, garlic and herbs.


----------



## luvs (Jul 26, 2008)

taziki with cukes & pita.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2008)

Boiled shrimp and cocktail sauce!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2008)

jkath said:


> Gee....wasn't me, now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of COURSE it was you!!!!!  Yep - that's it!!!!!  LOL

Also Bliss - cucumber is a key component in gazpacho whereas zucchini is not.  Cuke makes a bit more sense to me from a taste standpoint.


----------



## luvs (Jul 26, 2008)

also veggies & hummus. i like baby carrot.


----------



## chicklady (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you get Josephs Oat bran-flax seed pitas up there?  They are made in lawrence MA.  I know we can get them down here in CT, so maybe you can....
Anyway, toast them up in wedges, then brush with a little EVO and dust with parm and cayenne for a nacho style chip.....serve with guacamole or an eggplant dip....


----------

